# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Đổi dây điện lappkabel 5g1.5 lấy cái như hình

## Totdo

Đang cần một cái như hình để kẹp cái đuôi chuộc của con bt40 nhưng chẳng biết gọi là gì



bác nào dư dùng thì tặng em rồi cắt một ít dây điện về dùng (nguyên cuộn 500m cắt thoải mái, dây nhuyễn 5 sợi, mỗi sợi 1.5mm, dây có đánh số 1,2,3,4 và sợi mát)



Minh O935417382

----------


## terminaterx300

nó gọi là bộ kẹp đuôi chuột bt40, còn phụ thuộc vào loại đuôi chuột + kết cấu bên trong của nòng lỗ BT40, có loại kẹp ngàm, có loại kẹp bằng bi. phải hiểu rõ mới mua đúng. Giá new ĐL tầm 10tr

cho giá dây điện luôn nhé

----------


## Totdo

> nó gọi là bộ kẹp đuôi chuột bt40, còn phụ thuộc vào loại đuôi chuột + kết cấu bên trong của nòng lỗ BT40, có loại kẹp ngàm, có loại kẹp bằng bi. phải hiểu rõ mới mua đúng. Giá new ĐL tầm 10tr
> 
> cho giá dây điện luôn nhé


Cũng khá nhiều loại bác nhỉ, số là em có con đầu cắt nhét vừa con bt40 đang dùng con bu lông siết rút phía sau
giờ muốn kiếm đuôi chuộc "giá ve chai" thôi về làm cái kẹp rút cho lịa, mà 10tr thì hì hì ...

cuộn dây đó là em lụm được nên không biết giá chắc khoảng 20k/m

----------

